# huron river between Belville and Ford lakes



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

The Huron runs between Ford and Belville Lakes about a 3 minute drive from my house. I know that there are walleye in both ford and belville, has anyone fished the river between the two lakes for walleye? Kinda like fishing the Maumee but with out the crowds, fights, and general pain in the ass lol.

Gotta think that if the eyes are there the same tactics (wadding in, casting upstream and letting a floating jig/tail run down stream with an egg weight bouncing along the bottom) would work there as in the Maumee, right? 

Also anywhere good to fish below the last damn at the east end of belville lk? Like the metro park?

Thanks
J-


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Walleyes are out of season there now.I think they open the last sat. in april.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

jimbobway said:


> Walleyes are out of season there now.I think they open the last sat. in april.


yep just saw that, thanks, Looks like I get to have fun on the maumee instead with all the guys doing this:rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant: at each other. LMAO

If anyone has any Huron tips/info for when the season is open that would be greatly appreicated. 

J-


----------



## Milarso (Apr 11, 2011)

jjc155 said:


> The Huron runs between Ford and Belville Lakes about a 3 minute drive from my house. I know that there are walleye in both ford and belville, has anyone fished the river between the two lakes for walleye? Kinda like fishing the Maumee but with out the crowds, fights, and general pain in the ass lol.
> 
> Gotta think that if the eyes are there the same tactics (wadding in, casting upstream and letting a floating jig/tail run down stream with an egg weight bouncing along the bottom) would work there as in the Maumee, right?
> 
> ...


This is right on my way to work, so I'm going to give it a try at the beginning of May and see if I can find a walleye or two.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Find the deep holes and use all the usual methods. I've done well with Mr. Twisters in white and chartreuse, smaller Rapalas with white sides, and crawlers. Fish deep during the day and higher up at night. Leeches are a really popular bait but I've never done well with them. Minnows fished on the bottom are another favored method.

We used to fish Hydro Park when I was I kid but the last I saw they closed it off.


----------



## Milarso (Apr 11, 2011)

YPSIFLY said:


> Find the deep holes and use all the usual methods. I've done well with Mr. Twisters in white and chartreuse, smaller Rapalas with white sides, and crawlers.  Fish deep during the day and higher up at night. Leeches are a really popular bait but I've never done well with them. Minnows fished on the bottom are another favored method.
> 
> We used to fish Hydro Park when I was I kid but the last I saw they closed it off.


Any luck jigging for walleyes in the deep holes?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Not vertical jigging from a boat but Mr. Twisters bounced along the bottom through the holes can be productive. I've had my best luck with twisters right after the season opener.


----------

